# I'm in favour of dumpster diving..



## Brutuskend (Jun 3, 2019)

So our shop shares a dumpster area with a restaurant or two and sometimes I come across goodies. Today, a prefect Oxicilix Acid parts cleaner bucket.














Just the right size to take a complete rusty saddle. And a screen thingy to keep the small parts from sinking to the bottom.


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2019)

Nice


----------



## highship (Jun 3, 2019)

That's cool. I'd drill a little hole in the middle of the screen and put a short piece of threaded rod in there, little handle to pull the screen out.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 3, 2019)

highship said:


> That's cool. I'd drill a little hole in the middle of the screen and put a short piece of threaded rod in there, little handle to pull the screen out.



Good idea. If anyone else wants one, I'm sure others will show up. Just ask and I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 3, 2019)

I got a half eaten burrito today and the bottom of a 711 big gulp Slurpee cup that was mostly foam but still had Flayva!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 9, 2019)

this rod brake Raleigh was actually thrown into a dumpster along with the paperwork.An old man died and the family cleaned out the garage......


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> this rod brake Raleigh was actually thrown into a dumpster along with the paperwork.An old man died and the family cleaned out the garage......
> View attachment 1012947
> 
> View attachment 1012946



ok, this is just perfectly sweet.

excellent save.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## 1817cent (Jun 9, 2019)

I knew a guy who was living in a garage several years back who basically lived on a shoestring and a prayer.  One day i invited him to go to a bicycle club meeting with me as he was an avid rider.

When i picked up Tom, he had a plate of submarine sandwich sections to take to the meeting.  I told Tom that that was nice of him but he didnt need to spend his limited resouces on that.  He replied "thats ok, i got them in the dumpster at the Lucky Dollar and they only expired yesterday".  

As far as i know, no one got sick..


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 9, 2019)

My grandpa was a D-Day WWII vet who  retired as an electrician in1978. Around that time he would go to Safeway and pick the day old stuff from the dumpster and come home and Eat like a King. I always admired him, he owned his home and cars outright and had a good savings, but he was happy to save a dollar by eating for free! I guess being around during the depression had an impact on people’s lives, people are too soft today.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2019)

heck, 26 years ago when I was homeless on the streets of so. Cal, I did a lot of dumpster diving, food, clothing, shelter.    Wasn't the best time of my life, but I learned a lot.   Also got me to where I need to get to get sober and change everything.   Lots of great food can be found, along with all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 9, 2019)

vincev said:


> this rod brake Raleigh was actually thrown into a dumpster along with the paperwork.An old man died and the family cleaned out the garage......
> View attachment 1012947
> 
> View attachment 1012946



Great score!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 10, 2019)

No pic but 10 or so years ago,I found a 70's J C Penny  touring bike, in perfect condition,with a rear disk brake in a dumpster in a driveway. Same kinda story,bike was bought for someone in their 50's for exercise,it was never used, the guy died and the family just wanted to clean out the place. I gave it to a neighborhood kid.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 11, 2019)

Found this '85 RockHopper next to a metal recycling dumpster last Saturday at the recycling center. Most of the parts were toast but the frame and fork are in nice condition. I thought it was gray when I first saw it but realized that under the thick layer of dust and grime was really nice dark blue metallic paint. Tons of braze-ons and lots of tire clearance. Could be a super fun touring or bikepacking rig.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 12, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Found this '85 RockHopper next to a metal recycling dumpster last Saturday at the recycling center. Most of the parts were toast but the frame and fork are in nice condition. I thought it was gray when I first saw it but realized that under the thick layer of dust and grime was really nice dark blue metallic paint. Tons of braze-ons and lots of tire clearance. Could be a super fun touring or bikepacking rig.
> View attachment 1013847



my middle son has this same bike, it is his daily rider.   A really fun bike to ride.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, I’m a garbage picker. Got that 30 mph peripheral vision tuned to pick out minute details out of the neighborhood garbage piles as I’m cruising through. I love to repurpose things or just disassemble for materials. It’s rare for me to head straight to the hardware store when the streets got the goods and my “You never Know When You Might Need It“ box is full.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 13, 2019)

Amen brothers....


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 13, 2019)

Watched my ol' man find a use for everything most of my life. living by that made it possible for me to retire at 62.Still think of him when I use something that I have been saving for 10 years that I probably could have bought for a buck..


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 13, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> heck, 26 years ago when I was homeless on the streets of so. Cal, I did a lot of dumpster diving, food, clothing, shelter.    Wasn't the best time of my life, but I learned a lot.   Also got me to where I need to get to get sober and change everything.   Lots of great food can be found, along with all kinds of good stuff.




Well my Friend , you have come a long way.   Congratulations on your Sobriety.  You have done well.   Keep Strong , and inspire others !


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 16, 2019)

NEVER pay for packing materials if you have a place like Pier 1 Imports by you! They throw out INSANE amounts of styrofoam sheets,pieces ,foam.bubble wrap. clear plastic bags..etc..Only drawback is ,sometimes theres broken glass in the bags..But sometimes they throw out older out of date?brand new items.They recycle the cardboard but nothing else..I have TONS of CLEAN packing material!..NOW,if I could sell some of my stuff and USE that stuff.
I do also get tons of stuff being given or thrown away..its really crazy sometimes what people consider "trash"...and of course..there always the opposite!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> So our shop shares a dumpster area with a restaurant or two and sometimes I come across goodies. Today, a prefect Oxicilix Acid parts cleaner bucket.View attachment 1009510
> 
> View attachment 1009511
> 
> ...



Find me one


66TigerCat said:


> Found this '85 RockHopper next to a metal recycling dumpster last Saturday at the recycling center. Most of the parts were toast but the frame and fork are in nice condition. I thought it was gray when I first saw it but realized that under the thick layer of dust and grime was really nice dark blue metallic paint. Tons of braze-ons and lots of tire clearance. Could be a super fun touring or bikepacking rig.
> View attachment 1013847



Some of my best bike projects came from my local recycling center. Ya can't beat free!!
PLEASE!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> No pic but 10 or so years ago,I found a 70's J C Penny  touring bike, in perfect condition,with a rear disk brake in a dumpster in a driveway. Same kinda story,bike was bought for someone in their 50's for exercise,it was never used, the guy died and the family just wanted to clean out the place. I gave it to a neighborhood kid.



Good for you.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 16, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Find me one
> 
> Some of my best bike projects came from my local recycling center. Ya can't beat free!!
> PLEASE!!!



I'll keep an eye out. I'm a pack rat from WAY back. I never toss anything out. Only problem is, when I need something it's under all the other stuff and then sometimes I end up buying stuff I already have cuz I can't FIND it....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

vincev said:


> this rod brake Raleigh was actually thrown into a dumpster along with the paperwork.An old man died and the family cleaned out the garage......
> View attachment 1012947
> 
> View attachment 1012946



Man o' man!! What some people toss in dumpsters is unreal!! I would like to borrow your horse shoe when you found this GEM!!! I found a pre-war hiawatha girls bike at a recycling center and was only missing one of the truss rods.  Best find yet. To bad they don't let you do this any more for stupid insurance reasons. Enjoy your new treasure. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> I'll keep an eye out. I'm a pack rat from WAY back. I never toss anything out. Only problem is, when I need something it's under all the other stuff and then sometimes I end up buying stuff I already have cuz I can't FIND it....



That my friend is the joys of "PACK RATTING" Save it. Don't toss it is my motto.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

1817cent said:


> I knew a guy who was living in a garage several years back who basically lived on a shoestring and a prayer.  One day i invited him to go to a bicycle club meeting with me as he was an avid rider.
> 
> When i picked up Tom, he had a plate of submarine sandwich sections to take to the meeting.  I told Tom that that was nice of him but he didnt need to spend his limited resouces on that.  He replied "thats ok, i got them in the dumpster at the Lucky Dollar and they only expired yesterday".
> 
> As far as i know, no one got sick..



That sounds like  me in my young and dumber "didn't have a dime to spare" days when i was living on  a shoe string and a prayer. Been their, done that.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 5, 2019)

Potato chip manufacturer just outside of Pittsburgh. Have dived that place with a friend I met while touring for well over 15 years now. When you're crammed in a van with several other people for what can be anywhere from a short two weeks to three months, a free endless supply of potato chips at 3 am in the morning can be VERY much appreciated. Coincidentally, PBGH is one of my top three cities to be in. :]


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 5, 2019)

I am too but I've never been anyplace where favor had a U in it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 5, 2019)

That's the frenchie spelling!!


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 6, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> I am too but I've never been anyplace where favor had a U in it.




My spell checker has some sort of identity crisis.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 6, 2019)

I;m still using parts I pulled out of the Peloton bike shop dumpster in Northampton, MA back in the 1980's.  Those guys threw EVERYTHING away.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2019)

Peloton, Don't they make spinners? Razin.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 10, 2019)

Went dumpster diving today at the local dump "media" bin..All the discs are like new  I couldnt reach about 25+ more..


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> Went dumpster diving today at the local dump "media" bin..All the discs are like new  I couldnt reach about 25+ more..View attachment 1028494
> 
> View attachment 1028495



This thread deserves a link to the time you found that "Rex" being tossed out.  That's the best dumpster bike score I've ever heard of.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/something-i-picked-up-recently.11191/page-2


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 10, 2019)

Mike Fallon got a 1889 Victor Spring fork , before it went in the dumpster , it sold for over 10,000, my best so far was a book thrown away while I worked at the schwinn museum , I sold it for 4,250.00, there is a lot that gets tossed , remember a few years ago when Albert Schauffs stuff was thrown out , it was close to a million dollars in the dumpster


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 10, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> Mike Fallon got a 1889 Victor Spring fork , before it went in the dumpster , it sold for over 10,000, my best so far was a book thrown away while I worked at the schwinn museum , I sold it for 4,250.00, there is a lot that gets tossed , remember a few years ago when Albert Schauffs stuff was thrown out , it was close to a million dollars in the dumpster



Man that's way cool what you can find in dumpsters. Wish i could get that lucky. Great score. Razin. P>S> Who was Albert Schauff?


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 11, 2019)

Albert was one of the 1st transportation collectors , in the 18 80s he collected , photos and catalogs of everything made , in the car Era,  while he was alive , he collected all the same items, his stuff was thrown out by his ancestors , and a homeless man discovered them in a dumpster , it was the most extensive collection ever seen or heard of! The homeless guy , sold a few items ,and got set up in an apartment and got on ebay . The homeless man said all he could get was 5 trunks full back to his camp , he did not realize what he had discovered


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow!! What an amazing cache!! This stuff could be priceless!! Hope his good fortune did not get squandered away. Some people have all the luck. ME? Just bad luck. Thanks for that interesting tid bit of information. Razin.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 15, 2019)

in the 80s i knew a kid that lived by a Sony warehouse and that kid dumpster dived and found all sorts of cool gadgets in working order.  Ive been a fan of rescuing stuff from anywhere ever since.  Youd be amazed how much gets left behind after fleamarkets as a matter of fact when the sea gulls come so too does a wave of scavengers after the flea is near closing.  We are surrounded by abundance of stuff in the states...... no reason to starve out here happy digging yall.. just double scrub or glove up afterwards


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 15, 2019)

p.s. i got my start fixing bicycles when i was about 12 from a bicycle dump in some kids back yard in the neighborhood i grew up in.  I had access to tools from my dads toolbox so i had fun taking stuff apart and building up riders.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

Iv'e been doing the same thing since the 60's. We had a bunch of bikes and parts my dad would bring home for me and my brothers. And we would go out on garbage nites and pick up curb bikes  all the time. The cheapest way i know of to get into this hobby. I just picked up two nice Peugeot road bikes and three fuji mountain bikes. All for nothing. Almost got a schwinn classic 26" mens bike too , but the wife put a hold on that one. I'll have to make an offer on that one to get it. FREEBIES RULE!! Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 15, 2019)

Got two more tubs. One is spoken for (maybe 2) anyone else want one?
Just pay to have it shipped.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 23, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> This thread deserves a link to the time you found that "Rex" being tossed out.  That's the best dumpster bike score I've ever heard of.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/something-i-picked-up-recently.11191/page-2



Wow - that's just nuts. Killer find from 9 years ago.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 12, 2020)

I used to do this as a teen kid with the local New Bern, NC dump but nowadays they won't let you have anything once in the dumpsters . I used to jus' wait for bikes & parts come through to build klunkers. Gave some away to kids who didn't have bikes. Remembered taking 2 girls bikes with a buddy to give to these 2 little hispanic girls that I went to school with ; the oldest sister was cute & she was so surprised but her momma wasn't too fond lookin' of me . Hoodlum kid in the city . People tend to throw the best usable stuff away and then some idiots want fortunes for stuff that if you're creative could be repurposed better.


----------

